# Redeye3323 smashes Past 11000



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Redeye on the 11000 posts


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Get outta here!  Congrats, you wacky Brit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Red, may there be many more


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations - nice work!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Now change back your Avatar!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Vell done... Vell done indeed!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Congrats! Now change back your Avatar!


 Ditto.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Redeye, very well done







.....


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Grats Red


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Very Jealous! Good Work!

(Im still hanging on at around 400 posts  )


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

391 if your counting not long now to enthusiast


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Give the newbie a break :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I did your 392 now


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Make that 393....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

107 to go


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

What happens at 500?

(Custom Pic? Or is that only for Staff?)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Custom pic and TSF Enthusiast tag.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Alright im going for that then ^.^ but let's not focus on me! Let's continue congratulating Redeye!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You're well on your way. :smile: Don't congratulate him to much; his head will swell. :grin: Just kidding, he's earned congrats. :thumb:


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's a whole lot of posts :O from all those who have been congratulated.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> You're well on your way. :smile: Don't congratulate him to much; his head will swell. :grin: Just kidding, he's earned congrats. :thumb:


We wouldn't want that! :SHOCKED:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

GZ said:


> We wouldn't want that! :SHOCKED:


 Haha! Perfect! :rofl:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the well wishes & congrats 

Why does any non-technical thread I am somehow involved in go off-topic nowadays :laugh:

About the Avatar, I'll consider it


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes & congrats
> 
> Why does any non-technical thread I am somehow involved in go off-topic nowadays :laugh:
> 
> About the Avatar, I'll consider it


 You're welcome. :smile:

I don't know. :rofl:

Good choice on the avatar. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice avatar


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Why thank you Joeten :smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like a Techno Ezio. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Looks like a Techno Ezio. :grin:


Its Ezio with the Animus background (yes, I recognized that instantly lol)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I figured it must be something like that. I like it better than your old one.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Great job Redeye! Keep going! :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Babbzzz said:


> Great job Redeye! Keep going! :smile:


Thanks :thumb:

I plan on continuing here for many more years *fingers-crossed*


----------

